# WOW erweiterung 3 in Planung schon jetzt



## Danj2008 (9. September 2008)

Bereits weitere Gebietserweiterungen in Planung

Das zweite Expansion Set zum erfolgreichen MMORPG 'World of WarCraft' namens 'Wrath of the Lich King' ist noch nicht einmal am Markt, da macht man sich bei Blizzard offenbar schon Gedanken um die weitere Zukunft des Spiels. Laut Blizzards Tom Chilton steht demnach bereits jetzt fest, dass der Titel nach der Erweiterung durch den neuen Kontinent Northrend weitere Ländereien erhalten soll.

"Wir haben bereits Ideen, wie wir das [Spiel] in der Zukunft erweitern. Sicherlich, viele der großen Landmassen, über die wir in früheren 'WarCraft'-Spielen hauptsächlich erzählt haben, wurden bereits verwirklicht, wenngleich es auch Gebiete des Spiels gibt, über die wir gesprochen und die wir storymäßig vorbereitet haben, die noch nicht veröffentlicht wurden. So gesehen gibt es definitiv noch mehr zur entdecken", so Chilton gegenüber den Kollegen von videogaming247. Von einer dritten Erweiterung darf also durchaus ausgegangen werden.


----------



## maniac-kun (9. September 2008)

älter als alt es gab schon vor jahren ne liste mit erweiterungen bis stufe 110

€: hab es gefunden:

bis jetzt stimmt die liste absolut und die ist noch weit vor der ankündigung der ersten erweiterung gefunden worden war glaub ich mal in nem video oder einem bild von der blizzcon oder so

was das + in der letzten erweiterung angeht schätze ich das man ab lvl 100 zum held aufsteigt und man bei 100+++ 3 heldenlevel ups braucht



Draenor Set

Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10
Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20

Eversong Forest - 1 to 10
Quel'thalas - 10 to 20
Hellfire Peninsula - 58 to 62
Zangarmarsh - 60 to 64
Terokkar Forest - 61 to 65
The Deadlands - 63 to 67
Nagrand - 64 to 68
Blade's Edge Mountains - 66 to 70
Netherstorm - 67 to 70
Shadowmoon Valley - 69 to 70

Northrend Set

Borean Tundra - 67 to 70
Howling Fjord - 67 to 70
Dragonblight - 69 to 72
Grizzly Hills - 70 to 73
Crystalsong Forest - 72 to 75
Zul'drak - 73 to 76
Sholazar Basin - 75 to 79
Storm Peaks - 76 to 80
Icecrown Glacier - 78 to 80

Maelstrom Set

Gilneas - 77 to 80
Grim Batol - 78 to 81
Kul Tiras - 79 to 82
Kezan - 81 to 86
Tel Abim - 83 to 85
Zandalar - 84 to 87
Plunder Isle - 86 to 88
The Broken Isles - 87 to 90
The Maelstrom - 89 to 90

Plane Set

Pandaria - 1 to 10
Hiji - 10 to 20

Wolfenhold - 1 to 10
Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20

The Green Lands - 88 to 91
The Dying Paradise - 91 to 94
The Emerald Nightmare - 94 to 97
The Eye of Ysera - 97 to 100

Deephome - 88 to 91
Skywall - 91 to 94
The Abyssal Maw - 94 to 97
The Firelands - 97 to 100

Legion Set

K'aresh - 96 to 99
Argus Meadowlands - 97 to 100
Mac'Aree - 99 to 100
Maw of Oblivion - 100+
The Burning Citadel - 100+++


----------



## Kazezephyr (9. September 2008)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> älter als alt es gab schon vor jahren ne liste mit erweiterungen bis stufe 110
> 
> €: hab es gefunden:
> 
> ...




Immer wenn es um mögliche Erweiterungen geht,kommt diese Liste zu Vorschein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noobhammer (9. September 2008)

ew wird weit uber lvl 110 gehen..meiner meinung nach...bis lvl 150...es gibt ja auch elementale....trinkets mit stuffe 151  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowXanTos (9. September 2008)

also irgentwann langts auch mal. wer soll denn bis stufe 150 leveln?
berufe skillen bis XYZ
titel für stoffe z.b. oder namen von erzvorkommen "erfinden". irgentwann muss doch mal schluss sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (9. September 2008)

Naja...für Ultima Online is noch immer nicht schluss...und..wenn ich nicht irre ..kommen auch da ab und an noch neue Sachen.
...und das Spiel ist viel viel älter als Warcraft bzw. läuft schon länger.

Aber um noch was zur Liste zu sagen.

Sinn macht sie schon irgendwo...
Mit dem Sturm auf die Citadel ..als letztes großes Event könnte man die Geschichte in WoW beenden und in einem anderen Spiel fortsetzen... vielleicht wieder ein RTS mit Addon .... und dann einige Jahre ...wenn wieder genug an neuen Ideen durchdas RTS aufgebaut wurden ... WoW 2 an den Start bringen.


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (9. September 2008)

gegen lvl150+ hätt ich nix, wenn es bis dahin bzw spätestens mit dem 3ten addon endlich auch ne version mit high-end-grafik gibt bzw, wenigstens die engine mal vernünftig überarbeitet wird. natürlich sollen die leute mit der alten und neuen version nach wie vor in ein und der selben welt untwerwegs sein können, aber so langsam wirds zeit, dass die leute mit entsprechender hardware auch optisch mal wieder was geboten bekommen.


----------



## Yiraja (9. September 2008)

> also irgentwann langts auch mal. wer soll denn bis stufe 150 leveln?
> berufe skillen bis XYZ
> titel für stoffe z.b. oder namen von erzvorkommen "erfinden". irgentwann muss doch mal schluss sein
> 
> ...



oh man lvln bis auf 70 nervt schon volle kanne un dann noch bis 150 also da würd ich aussteigen^^


----------



## gultis (9. September 2008)

lese ich das richtig raus ? das da auxh neue völker kommen ?

Plane Set

Pandaria - 1 to 10
Hiji - 10 to 20

Wolfenhold - 1 to 10
Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20


----------



## Rei Kibou (9. September 2008)

gultis schrieb:


> lese ich das richtig raus ? das da auxh neue völker kommen ?
> 
> Plane Set
> 
> ...



Sieht ganz danach aus, aber wäre bei einer 4. oder 5. Erweiterung ja auch ratsam, da die letzten ja aus BC kommen.


----------



## Reeth Caldason (9. September 2008)

ich hab auch mal von dieser liste gehört. es wird noch viiiiele erweiterungen geben. die story von warcraft hat noch einiges zum umsetzen. und sollte die story ausgeen...wayne dann wird einfach weitergedichtet^^
also ich kann man vorstellen das es wow noch ne ganze weile geben wird und durch die ganzen features wird das spiel auch für die meisten net langweilig werden. da müsste meiner meinung nach schon was ganz besonderes kommen um wow abzusetzen.

lg


----------



## Arasus (9. September 2008)

Die Liste ist gefaked. Als Burning Crusade in die Alpha ging, tauchte "plötzlich" diese Liste im Internet auf. Northrend war damals nur eine Vermutung, daher stimmten damals die Gebiete nichtmal. Waren zwar leicht daran angelehnt, aber zum Bleistift die Level stimmten nicht.

Die Liste wurde seit Wrath in die Alpha ging modifiziert ... irgendwo hab ich noch die alte Version, poste sie mal wenn ich sie finde.


----------



## Impostor (9. September 2008)

ja ne
also, das hätte jeder in BWL Bewanderte auch sagen können das schon am Dritten Addon geplant wird, das dauert ja auch bis die Skizzen, Ideen, Konzept etc. erdacht sind

Außerdem sollten die Jammerlappen die über die weiteren Stufen wimmern bitte vorher mal ein anderes RPG spielen, um zu sehn wie lächerlich dieses "bis Stufe XX dauerts ja sooo lange" ist
Mal echt, wenn ihr sofort auf Maximal Stufe sein wollt ist das Genre so ganz falsch für euch


----------



## Drakonis (9. September 2008)

bis lvl 150, mich ödet es ja jetzt schon an, noch einen twink hoch zu ziehen. wie soll das dann erst werden.

und als spiel neueinsteiger 150 lvl erstmal machen, wie lange soll das dauern? es bringt ja sicher nichts, die lvlkurve im unteren bereich so anzuheben das ich durch die ersten 30 quests gleich 20 lvlups habe.


----------



## MarZ1 (9. September 2008)

Drakonis schrieb:


> bis lvl 150, mich ödet es ja jetzt schon an, noch einen twink hoch zu ziehen. wie soll das dann erst werden.
> 
> und als spiel neueinsteiger 150 lvl erstmal machen, wie lange soll das dauern? es bringt ja sicher nichts, die lvlkurve im unteren bereich so anzuheben das ich durch die ersten 30 quests gleich 20 lvlups habe.



wer sagt denn DAS es bis lvl 150 gehen wird...die liste scheint mir auch logisch und auch wenn schon wenns überarbeitet wurde blizzard hat ja ihr "groben" pläne zum game und da können sich lvl bereiche und gebietnamen bissel verändern...
bis lvl 100 find ich realistisch und wenn ihr alle denkt das man die jetztigen 70 als plicht oder belastung zu sehen seit ihr selber schuld...es macht auch viel spaß zu leveln!
WOTLK IS COMING =)


----------



## wolkentaenzer (9. September 2008)

Ich habe mal gelesen (Quelle leider nicht zur Hand), dass die Grobplanung bis Level 120 vorsieht. Das wären also noch 4 weitere AddOns und ca. 6-8 Jahre Entwicklungszeit. Ich denke mal, daß Blizzard so lange weiter macht, bis absehbar ist, dass sich die Entwicklung von AddOns nicht mehr lohnt. Danach werden die Server Stück für Stück zusammengelegt, bis irgendwann keiner mehr spielt. 

Meine persönliche Vermutung ist, daß WoW vielleicht noch 15 Jahre lebt, bis der letzte Server abgeschaltet wird.


----------



## MarZ1 (9. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gelesen (Quelle leider nicht zur Hand), dass die Grobplanung bis Level 120 vorsieht. Das wären also noch 4 weitere AddOns und ca. 6-8 Jahre Entwicklungszeit. Ich denke mal, daß Blizzard so lange weiter macht, bis absehbar ist, dass sich die Entwicklung von AddOns nicht mehr lohnt. Danach werden die Server Stück für Stück zusammengelegt, bis irgendwann keiner mehr spielt.
> 
> Meine persönliche Vermutung ist, daß WoW vielleicht noch 15 Jahre lebt, bis der letzte Server abgeschaltet wird.



ja vllt DIESES wow :/ vllt wow 2 oder warcraft 4 
und schau dir mal warcraft 3 an...ist von 2001 ? oder wann kam das basis spiel zu wc3 raus(net tft) wielange wird das gespielt und wie aktiv? diese battle net server laufen noch immer 
es wird sau lange gehen das weiss ich xD und ich spiele selber noch warcraft 3 =) auf LANs das perfekte game und im i-net auch für zwischen durch sehr interessant obwohl es so alt ist und KEINE erweiterung raus kam/kommt...


und einige sagen ja das "blizzard ihre helden verbrät" in gewisser weise : JA :/ aber was wäre denn sonst zu besiegen als wichtige personen in der welt von warcraft :/ da will keiner ein bösen boss killen der z.B. wie gruul als endboss einer gesamten welt ist..es soll jmd sein den man kennt (und ich hab nix dagegen bosse "zuerfinden" wie gruul aber so arthas sollte und ist der endboss von wotlk


----------



## Valken01 (9. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gelesen (Quelle leider nicht zur Hand), dass die Grobplanung bis Level 120 vorsieht. Das wären also noch 4 weitere AddOns und ca. 6-8 Jahre Entwicklungszeit. Ich denke mal, daß Blizzard so lange weiter macht, bis absehbar ist, dass sich die Entwicklung von AddOns nicht mehr lohnt. Danach werden die Server Stück für Stück zusammengelegt, bis irgendwann keiner mehr spielt.
> 
> Meine persönliche Vermutung ist, daß WoW vielleicht noch 15 Jahre lebt, bis der letzte Server abgeschaltet wird.



Mir war so als hätte man damals angetragen, dass Conten-Erweiterungen für insg. fünf Jahre geplant sind. Ich bezweifel, dass WoW 15 Jahre am Markt aktiv bleibt, irgendwann ist das Thema "ausgelutscht" und ein besseres, attraktiveres Spiel wird kommen, irgendwann sicherlich. Und Blizzard wird gezwungen sein sich etwas Neues auszudenken. WoW ist derzeit der Marktführer und wird es auch sicherlich noch ein paar Jahre bleiben, aber die Tage von WoW sind gezählt.

so long


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (9. September 2008)

Drakonis schrieb:


> bis lvl 150, mich ödet es ja jetzt schon an, noch einen twink hoch zu ziehen. wie soll das dann erst werden.



dann höre auf zu twinken. echt, immer diese jammerlappen hier. wenn ihr nix zum meckern habt seid ihr auch nicht glücklich, habe ich dass gefühl.


----------



## MarZ1 (9. September 2008)

Valken01 schrieb:


> Mir war so als hätte man damals angetragen, dass Conten-Erweiterungen für insg. fünf Jahre geplant sind. Ich bezweifel, dass WoW 15 Jahre am Markt aktiv bleibt, irgendwann ist das Thema "ausgelutscht" und ein besseres, attraktiveres Spiel wird kommen, irgendwann sicherlich. Und Blizzard wird gezwungen sein sich etwas Neues auszudenken. WoW ist derzeit der Marktführer und wird es auch sicherlich noch ein paar Jahre bleiben, aber die Tage von WoW sind gezählt.
> 
> so long



ja wie bei wc3 :/ es ist auch net nen "marktführer " von aufbaustrategie da wären eher c&c,coh oder sowas in der art aber ein kleinen teil macht es noch aus und wer weiss wenn wow net mehr soo viele spielen senkt es ja vllt die monatskosten =) aber muss jetzt noch net sein xD


----------



## gruselsack (9. September 2008)

hmmm ich glaube eher das wow über mehrere spielergenerationen laufen wird/ muss wahrscheinlich wird es immer häufiger prefab chars geben wie den dk.
grund für diesen glauben: 9.000.000 spieler * 13,99€ * 12 monate= 1.510.920.000 € IM JAHR!!! selbst wenn die mit dem marketer hälfte hälfte machen und 500 mio € kosten haben ist des immer noch ne unglaubliche summe. folglich wird keiner die kuh schlachten bevor sie nicht gemolken ist. woraus wiederum folgt, das selbst wenn wir keine böcke mehr haben das spiel weiterläuft bis keiner mehr mag. alleine schon die vertikale spieler verteilung in familien mama und papa spielen kinder spielen usw wird uns noch jede menge anderer erweiterungen bis zum st. nimmerleinstag bescheren^^


----------



## Tünnemann72 (9. September 2008)

Nun ja, ich hätte nichts gegen weitere Add - Ons und einer Levelerhöhung bis 150. Dann werden halt keine zwei Chars pro Jahr erstellt, sondern nur einer. Ich finde entscheidend ist dabei, dass die Gebiete sich dann sehr unterschiedlich "anfühlen" und spielen, so dass die Motivation erhalten bleibt. Da mache ich mir bei Blizz allerdings keine Gedanken: Das sind nun mal die "Könige" der Branche ...


----------



## Laeknishendr (9. September 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> oh man lvln bis auf 70 nervt schon volle kanne un dann noch bis 150 also da würd ich aussteigen^^



Wenndich das Spiel / Leveln nervt, wieso spielst Du es dann?
Zwingt Dich jemand?
Hauptsache immer meckern! Denke mal, jene die hier laut schreien daß es zu ausgelutscht ist, die ersten sind die nach neuem Content schreien ....


----------



## Impostor (9. September 2008)

gruselsack schrieb:


> hmmm ich glaube eher das wow über mehrere spielergenerationen laufen wird/ muss wahrscheinlich wird es immer häufiger prefab chars geben wie den dk.
> grund für diesen glauben: 9.000.000 spieler * 13,99€ * 12 monate= 1.510.920.000 € IM JAHR!!! selbst wenn die mit dem marketer hälfte hälfte machen und 500 mio € kosten haben ist des immer noch ne unglaubliche summe. folglich wird keiner die kuh schlachten bevor sie nicht gemolken ist. woraus wiederum folgt, das selbst wenn wir keine böcke mehr haben das spiel weiterläuft bis keiner mehr mag. alleine schon die vertikale spieler verteilung in familien mama und papa spielen kinder spielen usw wird uns noch jede menge anderer erweiterungen bis zum st. nimmerleinstag bescheren^^



Bitte
Keine Dämlichen Milchmädrechnungen
Sag mal, habt ihr keine Wirtschaftlehre in der Schule oder kommt die erst nächstes Jahr in der Fünften Klasse dran?
solche Lächerlichkeiten die Außer Multiplizieren von Großen Zahlen und Kommazahlen NICHTS beinhaltet wie, Steuern, Löhne oder Gewinnabführungen an den Publischer, Gewinnaufwendung für Expansion, Entwicklung

Alleine wird das schon dadurch zu Fall gebracht weil nicht jeder ein Monatsabo hat, das im übrigen 12,99 € kostet


----------



## gruselsack (9. September 2008)

Impostor schrieb:


> Bitte
> Keine Dämlichen Milchmädrechnungen
> Sag mal, habt ihr keine Wirtschaftlehre in der Schule oder kommt die erst nächstes Jahr in der Fünften Klasse dran?
> solche Lächerlichkeiten die Außer Multiplizieren von Großen Zahlen und Kommazahlen NICHTS beinhaltet wie, Steuern, Löhne oder Gewinnabführungen an den Publischer, Gewinnaufwendung für Expansion, Entwicklung
> ...




du bist ja ein ganz grosser mein freund. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was genau stört dich an der rechnung? macht es bei nem umsatz von 1,5 EDIT: MILLIARDEN € nen unterschied obs jetzt 1,5 oder 1,3 sind? muss ich, um deiner haarespalterei genügezutun, mit ner bilanz von blizzard kommen? ich freu mich ja schon das du weisst das es ne kostenseite gibt, aber meinste nicht auch das es nen grund hat das blizz in frankreich und irland sitzen? wenn du ein bischen ahnung hättest anstatt so zu tun, wüsstest du das diese summe ansich so beeindruckend ist, das dummes gekrittel und gegrantel dich bestenfalls als kaufmann im einzelhandel, im ersten lehrjahr outed. bitte verschone mich mit einer weiteren antwort auf irgendeinen meiner posts, die lediglich dem zweck dienen irgendetwas negativ abzuquallifizieren. übrigens die gewinnabführung an den "Publischer" habe ich erwähnt nur das es wohl eher andersrum ist, nämlich der publisher führt den gewinn ab.... aber macht ja nix ne? hauptsache rumgenörgelt?^^


----------



## Eisniko (9. September 2008)

Ein Blick in den Geschäftsbericht (Q1 2008) von Vivendi schafft Klarheit:

Blizzard Entertainment:
Umsatz: 192 Mio &#8364;
Gewinn (vor Steuern): 99 Mio &#8364;

Interessant ist die hohe Umsatzrentabilität von 50 % und die Tatsache, dass Vivendi Games (Blizzard, Sierra, usw.) zusammen nur 50 Mio &#8364; Gewinn haben. Dass heißt der Rest macht 50 Mio &#8364; Miese.

Klar, dass es da bis Level 150 gehen soll. "MUUUUUUH", sagt die cash cow.


Edit: 
Wer es nachlesen möchte:
http://www.vivendi.com/corp/en/press_2008/...4_PR_Q12008.pdf


----------



## waldy200 (9. September 2008)

gruselsack schrieb:


> du bist ja ein ganz grosser mein freund.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



BILLIONEN??  na dann schau dir die zahl nochmal genauer an... 3 nullen zuviel zu sehen ist schon ne menge holz (die drei nullen haett ich dann auch gerne auf meiner gehaltsabrechnung) ^^


----------



## gruselsack (9. September 2008)

Jupp danke für den hinweis fehler meinerseits. hab ich türlich sofort korrigiert

zum thema: 

http://www.finanzen.net/bilanz_guv/Activision_Blizzard
http://markets.ftd.de/stocks/finance.html?...TATION=23754766


----------



## riggedi (9. September 2008)

Kazezephyr schrieb:


> Immer wenn es um mögliche Erweiterungen geht,kommt diese Liste zu Vorschein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und Du hast sie natürlich auch gleich ge-Fullquoted! Sauber!

Riggedi


----------



## Uranius (9. September 2008)

An die mimimi Schreier zum Thema leveln.
Buffed hat doch schon aufgezeigt wie man von 0 auf 60 in 20 Minuten kommt.
Weiterhin schenkt Blizz euch ja auch 3 mal höhere Erfahrung wenn Ihr wen werbt.
Also das Leveln ist jetzt schon ratzfatz gemacht.

Denkt doch mal weiter. Sagen wir euer Main ist auf 150. Der hat dann sowas von Fähigkeiten, das er euren Twink auf Level 1 instant nach Naxx in Northrend portet und in 10 Min durch die Instanz jagt.
Ihr kommt dann mit nem Level 40 Twink da wieder raus.
Der selbe Mist noch ein paarmal und schon seid Ihr 70.


----------



## Eisniko (9. September 2008)

Eisniko schrieb:


> Ein Blick in den Geschäftsbericht (Q1 2008) von Vivendi schafft Klarheit:
> 
> Blizzard Entertainment:
> Umsatz: 192 Mio &#8364;
> ...



Argh, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Das sind nürlich die Quartalszahlen. Also alles mal 4.

Umsatz: 800 Mio &#8364;
Gewinn (vor Steuern): 400 Mio &#8364;


----------



## Legendary (9. September 2008)

Man kommt aber nicht in jede Instanz mit Level 1 so weit ich weiß.

Wollte mich mal mit 1 durch DM ziehen lassen von nem Kollegen aber das ging leider nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gäbe ja schnell massig EP. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (9. September 2008)

Wollt ihr nicht erstmal warten bis WotLK rauskommt?
Ich weiß auch nicht, kaum sagt ein Mitarbeiter beim Media Markt, dass das Addon im November kommt schon scheißen sich alle in die Hosen wegen der nächsten Erweiterung.

Würd mal sagen Abwarten und Freundin KÜSSEN!


----------



## Radok (9. September 2008)

Danj2008 schrieb:


> Bereits weitere Gebietserweiterungen in Planung
> 
> Das zweite Expansion Set zum erfolgreichen MMORPG 'World of WarCraft' namens 'Wrath of the Lich King' ist noch nicht einmal am Markt, da macht man sich bei Blizzard offenbar schon Gedanken um die weitere Zukunft des Spiels. Laut Blizzards Tom Chilton steht demnach bereits jetzt fest, dass der Titel nach der Erweiterung durch den neuen Kontinent Northrend weitere Ländereien erhalten soll.
> 
> "Wir haben bereits Ideen, wie wir das [Spiel] in der Zukunft erweitern. Sicherlich, viele der großen Landmassen, über die wir in früheren 'WarCraft'-Spielen hauptsächlich erzählt haben, wurden bereits verwirklicht, wenngleich es auch Gebiete des Spiels gibt, über die wir gesprochen und die wir storymäßig vorbereitet haben, die noch nicht veröffentlicht wurden. So gesehen gibt es definitiv noch mehr zur entdecken", so Chilton gegenüber den Kollegen von videogaming247. Von einer dritten Erweiterung darf also durchaus ausgegangen werden.



schonmal was von quellenangaben gehört?
http://www.gameswelt.at/news/32898-World_o...in_Planung.html


----------



## riggedi (9. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Würd mal sagen Abwarten und Freundin fisten!


Haarscharf an der Netiquette vorbei, würd ich sagen...

... oder doch nicht?

Riggedi


----------



## The Holy Paladin (9. September 2008)

Würd mich super freuen wenn da noch zahlreiche Erweiterungen auf uns warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, find das klasse, dass sich Blizzard da so reinhängt !

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Flooza (9. September 2008)

WOW wird niemals enden muhahahahahahhaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (9. September 2008)

The schrieb:


> Würd mich super freuen wenn da noch zahlreiche Erweiterungen auf uns warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jo wenn ich soviel Kohle scheffeln würde würd ich mich auch voll reinhängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (9. September 2008)

Valken01 schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel, dass WoW 15 Jahre am Markt aktiv bleibt, irgendwann ist das Thema "ausgelutscht" und ein besseres, attraktiveres Spiel wird kommen, irgendwann sicherlich.


Ich denke auch nicht, dass die noch weitere 15 Jahre neue Inhalte hinzufügen. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass noch mindestens diese Zeit ins Land gehen wird, bis die den letzten Server von WoW abschalten. Wenn nicht sogar noch länger.
Und mit großer Sicherheit werden in der Zwischenzeit auch Spiele entstehen, die die Massen ähnlich begeistern, wie WoW heute.




Valken01 schrieb:


> Und Blizzard wird gezwungen sein sich etwas Neues auszudenken. WoW ist derzeit der Marktführer und wird es auch sicherlich noch ein paar Jahre bleiben, aber die Tage von WoW sind gezählt.


Worin ist WoW marktführend? Doch nur in MMORPGs. Die Tage von WoW sind noch nicht gezählt. Vielleicht wurde gerade der Zenith überschritten aber das dauert noch einige Zeit, bis das wirklich versumpft.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. September 2008)

Kazezephyr schrieb:


> Immer wenn es um mögliche Erweiterungen geht,kommt diese Liste zu Vorschein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und oh wunder bisher lag die Liste auch artig immer richtig, macht also einen gewissen Sinn sie ab und an weider mal zu posten, oder ?


----------



## Jurok (9. September 2008)

Laeknishendr schrieb:


> Wenndich das Spiel / Leveln nervt, wieso spielst Du es dann?
> Zwingt Dich jemand?
> Hauptsache immer meckern! Denke mal, jene die hier laut schreien daß es zu ausgelutscht ist, die ersten sind die nach neuem Content schreien ....



Ja iwie kann ich ihn verstehen... wenn man keine gescheide Gilde findet und man 70 ist bleibt einem außer Farmen und PvP nicht viel übrig evt. immer Instanzen was aber auch vielen sehr langweilig wird. Wenn man dann auf nichts mehr boqq hat vom endcontent bleibt einem ja nur eins übrig damits wieder Spaß macht. Twinken. Sooo ich hab zurzeit auch nur getwinkt und es geht im Gegensatz zu vorher (pach 2.3) um einiges schneller. Aber dauert doch recht lang. KLar so muss es sein aber ich glaub nich das sie das so lassen wenns auf 150 geht. Ein guter Spieler schafft 70 denk so in ca. 14 Tagen played time. Ist nur ne schätzung jeder zockt anderster. Das sind bei jmd. der 2 Stunden am Tag spielt 5-6 Monate dann würd es noch bis 150 gehen.... Die machen das dann 100pro viel schneller. Sonst würd jedem echt die Lust vergehen zu Twinken.


----------



## David (9. September 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Haarscharf an der Netiquette vorbei, würd ich sagen...
> 
> ... oder doch nicht?
> 
> Riggedi


Sorry mein schwarzer Bruder, da ging es wohl mit mir durch.


----------



## riggedi (9. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Sorry mein schwarzer Bruder, da ging es wohl mit mir durch.


Bei mir musst Du Dich nicht entschuldigen - ist zwar auch u.a. mein Humor, aber hier verkehren auch noch einige Minderjährige...
Obwohl, wenn ich es so recht überlege, die nehmen ja noch weniger ein Blatt vor den Mund als wir alten Säcke!

Riggedi am Mittag


----------



## MarZ1 (9. September 2008)

blizzard ist ja auch ein unternehmen und keine STIFTUNG oder sonst was gemeinnüziges :/ und ich glaube wer soweit seine firma aufgebaut hat der wird nicht einfach kommen weil da paar leute woll eher "neidisch" aufs viele geld sind und mit "blizzard macht nix für kunden"rumzumeckern und dann so nach dem sido motto "ich schmeiß fuffis durch den club" xD halt geld verschenken oder sonst was 
lass sie doch immer mehr geld haben und finde WAS blizzard an sich macht einfach nur top und ja ein mmo zieht auf langzeit beschäftigung ab aber was solls denn sein? 30min lvl 70 und dann kein content mit dem man sich beschäftigen könnte? da würd dann auch keiner mehr spielen...MAN muss sich ja woll mit beschäftigen z.B. mit t4,5,6 wenn man das wie auf privatserver kaufen kann(ne hab das nur gehört:/, ich bin treuer kunde=) ) sieht man ja wie viel "spaß" es macht illidan alleine zu legen...
btw WOTLK COMING =) zieht euch warm an xD


----------



## Tidoc (9. September 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Naja...für Ultima Online is noch immer nicht schluss...und..wenn ich nicht irre ..kommen auch da ab und an noch neue Sachen.
> ...und das Spiel ist viel viel älter als Warcraft bzw. läuft schon länger.




Nur das es bei UO kein Lvlen gibt da kannst du nur Skills hochtreiben (learning by doing)


----------



## David (9. September 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Bei mir musst Du Dich nicht entschuldigen - ist zwar auch u.a. mein Humor, aber hier verkehren auch noch einige Minderjährige...
> Obwohl, wenn ich es so recht überlege, die nehmen ja noch weniger ein Blatt vor den Mund als wir alten Säcke!
> 
> Riggedi am Mittag


Wohl wahr, wohl wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei ich mich noch nicht wirklich "alt" nennen darf. *g*


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (9. September 2008)

Verstehe auch nicht was an den paar Mille immer so hochgeredet wird. Das ist international doch noch wirklich nix gravierendes.

Da gibts unzählige Unternehmen mit viel grösseren Quartalsgewinnen.


----------



## maniac-kun (9. September 2008)

Arasus schrieb:


> Die Liste ist gefaked. Als Burning Crusade in die Alpha ging, tauchte "plötzlich" diese Liste im Internet auf. Northrend war damals nur eine Vermutung, daher stimmten damals die Gebiete nichtmal. Waren zwar leicht daran angelehnt, aber zum Bleistift die Level stimmten nicht.
> 
> Die Liste wurde seit Wrath in die Alpha ging modifiziert ... irgendwo hab ich noch die alte Version, poste sie mal wenn ich sie finde.



ändert ja nichts daran das die liste nordend als kontinent angibt die gebiete sind nebensache dabei


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (9. September 2008)

Vom Emerald Dream sind ja schon Models im Spiel zumindest Bäume und ein paar Effekte, wird sicher auch noch kommen.

Bin ja mal gespannt ob die Zone die immer als "unter Todesminen" bezeichnet wurde wirklich als überbleibsel von alten Scherbenwelt Ideen verschwindet oder ob Blizz das einfach mit in ne andere Zone einbaut, top aussehen tut es ja.


----------



## Magisto (9. September 2008)

Also ich find das mit den erweiterungen garnicht einmal so schlecht allerdings sollte blizzard spätestens bei lvl 90 schluss machen, von mir aus gesehen schon bei lvl 80. Jedoch nicht aus dem grund weil ich zu faul zum leveln bin, sondern weil es einfach schade ist wenn man Gebiete/ instanzen einfach nicht mehr sieht.

Jemand der erst mit dem addon anfängt WoW zu zocken wird weder Ragna, den alten Kel thuzad, geschweigedenn illidan sehen.

Eine bessere lösung wäre es ein lvl zu lassen (z.B 80) und ohne lvl up neue gebiete hinzufügt... von mir aus auch talente, welche man sich dann wie jezz beim dk durch bestimmte quests dazu verdienen kann....

Hier --->Z.B<---- eine sehr oberflächliche story.

Wotlk ---> Endboss Lich King/Ner'zrul  neues gebiet ( Brunnen des Lebens) ----> Endbosse die 4 titanen, danach Sargeras und was weiss ich.... so hat man wenigstens die chance alles mal zu sehen und kann miterleben wie man die bosse hirachisch angeht.

Mfg Magi


----------



## wolkentaenzer (9. September 2008)

Magisto schrieb:


> Eine bessere lösung wäre es ein lvl zu lassen (z.B 80) und ohne lvl up neue gebiete hinzufügt... von mir aus auch talente, welche man sich dann wie jezz beim dk durch bestimmte quests dazu verdienen kann....


Was wäre der Unterschied, zu der Schere, die dann zwischen einem frischgebackenen 80er und einem 'Endcontent'-80er entsteht. Ob Du dem Ding den Namen 'Level' gibst oder nicht macht doch keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Soulheal (9. September 2008)

also wenn nach WOTLK was kommt höre ich auf weil das ist ja net normal


----------



## wolkentaenzer (9. September 2008)

Soulheal schrieb:


> also wenn nach WOTLK was kommt höre ich auf weil das ist ja net normal


Stimmt, von Rambo gabs ja auch nur drei Teile!


----------



## Arikros (9. September 2008)

Jaja, immer diese Spekulationen


----------



## Shaguar93 (9. September 2008)

Das is alles nix neues.Hab ich auch schon gehört als WotLK erst in Planung war.
Wenn nach WotLK noch irgendwas kommt.....dann is WoW kein Spiel mehr...dann ist es echt ne Welt für Leute die kein RL mehr haben und alle die WoW dann spielen werden,werden ausgelacht usw.Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ziemlich viele dann aufhören wollen.

MfG


----------



## Animos93 (9. September 2008)

is doch geil!
World of Warcraft
die herrschaft von animos^^ Mein vorschlag für den titel XDDD


----------



## 3nr4g3 (9. September 2008)

omg die Reden schon über den untergang von WoW jaund?Die haben dan immer hin ihre andere spiele wie Wc starcraft diablo.Und auserdem wer spielt von euch dan noch wow in 15jahren denke ma keiner weil wen man so lange spielen würde ,würde man sicher an augenkrebs oder anderes sterben.


----------



## maniac-kun (9. September 2008)

habt ihr noch nie ein mmo gespielt oder über die jahre ein wenig verfolgt? da kommen ständig addons guckt euch allein everquest an: 
Erweiterungen:
   1. Ruins of Kunark (März 2000)
   2. Scars of Velious (Dezember 2000)
   3. Shadows of Luclin (Dezember 2001)
   4. Planes of Power (Oktober 2002) (Letzte Erweiterung auf dem Server Al Kabor für Macintosh-Benutzer)
   5. Legacy of Ykesha (März 2003)
   6. Lost Dungeons of Norrath (September 2003)
   7. Gates of Discord (Februar 2004)
   8. Omens of War (September 2004)
   9. Dragons of Norrath (Februar 2005)
  10. Depths of Darkhollow (September 2005)
  11. Prophecy of Ro (21. Februar 2006)
  12. The Serpent’s Spine (19. September 2006)
  13. The Buried Sea (13. Februar 2007)
  14. Secrets of Faydwer (13. November 2007)




3nr4g3 schrieb:


> omg die Reden schon über den untergang von WoW jaund?Die haben dan immer hin ihre andere spiele wie Wc starcraft diablo.Und auserdem wer spielt von euch dan noch wow in 15jahren denke ma keiner weil wen man so lange spielen würde ,würde man sicher an augenkrebs oder anderes sterben.


blizzard hat schon gesagt das wow modular aufgebaut ist und das es grafische upgrades ohne probleme geben kann und wie es aussieht ist für die 3. erweiterung die erste engine verbesserung angekündigt


----------



## Darkfire936 (9. September 2008)

Ich frag mich was sie für Endbosse bei neuen Erweiterungen machen wollen nach WotLK ist die Geisel und die brennende Legion besiegt.Als möglicher Endgegner könnte ich mir Sargeras vorstellen


----------



## Scrätcher (9. September 2008)

Mir würde es schon reichen wenn sie mal den ClassicInis nen HeroMode spendieren würden! Die Inis sind aufwendig und teilweise echt toll! Und wenn man vieeeel Zeit hat und etwas Glück mitbringt kann man beim Twinken noch ne Gruppe finden!

Questest du aber während du in der Gruppensuche bist und es geht zulange biste vom Level fast schonwieder soweit das sich die Ini garnicht mehr rentiert!.....

Mit der Aktion "Werb einen Freund" gibts noch weniger die in ne alte Ini möchten und mit dem Todesritter werden nochmal ein paar wegfallen......

Ist ja toll das alles einfacher geht aber das Spiel beginnt sich vorne aufzulösen! Entweder sie hauen für Lv 80ig soviele interessante Sachen raus das man damit tatsächlich sehr sehr lange beschäftigt ist oder es wird bald Frust aufkommen! 

Ich meine 10 Level sind nicht wirklich viel für jemand der 80ig werden will und dann steht man wieder da hat irgendwann soweit alles durch was im eigenen zeitlichen Rahmen liegt. Wenn man twinken will geistert man durch Gebiete in denen man sich freut wenn man überhaupt mal jemand sieht. 

Ich bin mal gespannt wie sie den Sprung zwischen "alle können alles erreichen" und "lange anhaltender Motiovation" schaffen wollen......


----------



## Chiril (9. September 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Vom Emerald Dream sind ja schon Models im Spiel zumindest Bäume und ein paar Effekte, wird sicher auch noch kommen.
> 
> Bin ja mal gespannt ob die Zone die immer als "unter Todesminen" bezeichnet wurde wirklich als überbleibsel von alten Scherbenwelt Ideen verschwindet oder ob Blizz das einfach mit in ne andere Zone einbaut, top aussehen tut es ja.




Im Emerald Dream war ich schon, aber wie komm ich "unter Todesminen"? :-)


----------



## maniac-kun (9. September 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt wie sie den Sprung zwischen "alle können alles erreichen" und "lange anhaltender Motiovation" schaffen wollen......


das ist der punkt für blizzard und sie lernen mit jedem addon dazu


----------



## Scrätcher (9. September 2008)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> das ist der punkt für blizzard und sie lernen mit jedem addon dazu



findest du? 

ich laß mich mal von WotLK überraschen und fürs nächste Addon wünsche ich mir Goblins für die Horde!^^


----------



## maniac-kun (9. September 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> findest du?
> 
> ich laß mich mal von WotLK überraschen und fürs nächste Addon wünsche ich mir Goblins für die Horde!^^


vergleich halt die situation jetzt mit der bevor bc rauskam
da wurde grade das pvp sys umgekrempelt unr beim raiden gabs halt keine marken oder ähnliches das zu item fairness führt ^^ die hardcore raider wahren unüberholbar weit mit naxxramas während die normalos noch an den üblichen t1-2 raids waren. ok das ist heute ähnlich aber nicht mehr so extrem.
mit wotlk kommen halt die 25/10er raid varianten und da muss man halt abwarten wie sich das entwickelt. (hoffentlich zum guten ^^)


----------



## Boddakiller (9. September 2008)

Kazezephyr schrieb:


> Immer wenn es um mögliche Erweiterungen geht,kommt diese Liste zu Vorschein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du doch schonmal gefragt warum? weil es wahr ist. Die gab es schon pre BC udn bi sjetzt ist alles genau so gekommen.


----------



## Camô (9. September 2008)

Muss aber sagen, dass das letzte Startgebiet der Liste (Die Brennende Zitadelle) sehr vielversprechend klingt, ich denke bei lvl 110 kann dann auch wirklich Schluss sein, auch wenns storymäßig weitergehen könnte.


----------



## Camô (9. September 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Naja...für Ultima Online is noch immer nicht schluss...und..wenn ich nicht irre ..kommen auch da ab und an noch neue Sachen.
> ...und das Spiel ist viel viel älter als Warcraft bzw. läuft schon länger.
> 
> Aber um noch was zur Liste zu sagen.
> ...



Das finde ich wäre eine sehr gute Idee, denn früher oder später werden wir sicherlich die Nase voll haben von WoW. Ein WoW 2 nach einigen Jahren und der Entwicklung von Mmorpg`s würde wieder frischen Wind in das bis dahin verstaubte WoW-Universum bringen.
Also full /sign


----------



## Nortrom141 (9. September 2008)

ich fände das echt total, blöd, wer wird sich da hinsetzen und nen twink oder nen anderen char auf 150+ lvln xDD
mit stufe 90 fänd ichs noch in ordnung, wenn nich sogar 100, aber 150+? neee ich fände das blöde 

lg Nortrom


----------



## Leviathan666 (9. September 2008)

Jo geil, dann geht WoW fett ab bis LvL 1000! Mom, jetzt sind wir bald bei Level 80...

+20 / 10 = 2 Addons
(=Level 100)
+900 / 10 = 90 Addons
(=Level 1000)

...also noch 92 Addons bis LvL 1000 und jedes Addons dauert etwa 2 Jahre. 92 Addons mal 2 Jahre ergibt dann 184 Jahre - hey shit. So lange leb ich dann doch nicht mehr.

Nee im ernst. Es soll auch bitte irgendwann mal nicht weitergehen. Das macht dann ja überhaupt keinen Spaß mehr Twinks auf LvL +100 zu bringen.


----------



## Valenzius (9. September 2008)

Für alle die sagen Sargaras könnte irgendwann ein Endboss sein ....Sargaras ist tot nur zur info


----------



## maniac-kun (9. September 2008)

Valenzius schrieb:


> Für alle die sagen Sargaras könnte irgendwann ein Endboss sein ....Sargaras ist tot nur zur info


ist doch kein hinderniss in der welt der kriegskunst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (9. September 2008)

gruselsack schrieb:


> du bist ja ein ganz grosser mein freund.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So gesehen habt ihr beide recht. Tatsache ist, dass Blizz mit Sicherheit nicht 1,3 oder 1,5 Mill. Umsatz macht, einige Posts drunter von meinem Zitierten führt das einer ziemlich korrekt auf. Berücksichtigt wurden allerdings nicht die Kosten für andere Spiele (Diablo3, Starcraft 2) die in erster Linie durch den unglaublichen Erfolg von WoW finanziert werden. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass nur ein äußert geringer Bruchteil der Firma "sorgenfrei" leben kann, der Rest ist bestenfalls oberes Mittelklasseiveau. 
Das heisst, die wahren "Macher" von unseren Lieblingsspielen, zermürben sich immer noch am Monatsende ihren Kopf über die zu hohe Telefonrechnung.


----------



## plopp123 (9. September 2008)

gut, ich sag auch mal meine meinung zu: 
1. es wird sicher noch viele erweiterungen für World of Warcraft geben.
2. das höchstlevel wird bis 100 ansteigen, vl. noch bis 120, aba höher denke ich nicht, da es sonst die reinste sysiphusarbeit wäre einen charakter auf das jeweilige höchstlevel zu bringen.
3. ich denke, dass blizz erst einmal die bekannten warcraft-gebiete implementiert, bevor sie neue erfinden, wie z.B. die südmeere und den mahlstrom.
4. und ich denke, dass es irgendwann in WoW eine leicht bessere überarbeitete Engine auf Wunsch der Fans geben wird, aber dass erst sehr spät, da es zu blizzards geschäftsidee gehört, dass die Spiele auf jedem "Schrottrechner" laufen.
5. zudem denke ich dass sie es einführen, anders zu leveln. eine idee a lá legendäre waffen in HdRO.
6. außerdem glaube ich, dass sie ca. nach der 4. erweiterung wie bei DAoC Classic server einführen werden.

bin jetzt nen buissl vom thema abgekommen, oder  ? 
naja, hab ich wenigstens meine mienung gesagt.


----------



## plopp123 (9. September 2008)

P.S.: Mit dem Sturm auf die Zitadelle könnten Blizzard tatsächlich die geschichte beenden und ein WoW 2 mit neuer story in einem anderen univewrsum entwickeln.


----------



## Impostor (9. September 2008)

ja ne
der ist Tot
deswegen konnte der auch nicht Medivh "übernehmen" und so nicht das Portal öffnen
nur weil da einer mal Gestorben ist, heißt das nicht, und ganz besonders bei Dämonen oder anderen Übernatürlichen Viechern das die auch Tot sind


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2008)

Man könnte das gesamte WArcraft Universum seeeeeehr weit noch spannen... obwohl ich denke bei lvl 100 schluss ist und World of Starcraft kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leyndoo (9. September 2008)

hm ja so bei 100 sollte mit den lvl erhöhungen schluss sein aber es sollten schon immer wieder neue gebiete und klassen sowie rassen rauskommen und nicht zu vergessen sind grafikverbesserungen was blizz auch machen könnte is bei so lowies inis einen hero modus einführen da die teilweise ziehmlich gut sind mit natürkich besseren equip


----------



## The-Richard (9. September 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Vom Emerald Dream sind ja schon Models im Spiel zumindest Bäume und ein paar Effekte, wird sicher auch noch kommen.
> 
> Bin ja mal gespannt ob die Zone die immer als "unter Todesminen" bezeichnet wurde wirklich als überbleibsel von alten Scherbenwelt Ideen verschwindet oder ob Blizz das einfach mit in ne andere Zone einbaut, top aussehen tut es ja.



Unter Todesminen was meinst du damit?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die instanz in Westfall oder wie?


----------



## Upat (9. September 2008)

The-Richard schrieb:


> Unter Todesminen was meinst du damit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wurde gepatcht glaub ich vor längerer Zeit. Wenn man sich damals als Mage von den Todesminen durchs Inni Portal raus in die normale Welt geblinzelt hat dann war man in so ner komischen Welt unterwegs von der man hätte meinen können das es die scherbenwelt ist.
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fiL64JbQOHE&...feature=related


----------



## SixNight (9. September 2008)

Roflmao !


----------



## maniac-kun (9. September 2008)

Upat schrieb:


> Wurde gepatcht glaub ich vor längerer Zeit. Wenn man sich damals als Mage von den Todesminen durchs Inni Portal raus in die normale Welt geblinzelt hat dann war man in so ner komischen Welt unterwegs von der man hätte meinen können das es die scherbenwelt ist.
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fiL64JbQOHE&...feature=related


sieht echt geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 echt abgefahren was es da für kleine geheime sachen gibt ^^


----------



## PARAS.ID (10. September 2008)

Impostor schrieb:


> Bitte
> Keine Dämlichen Milchmädrechnungen
> Sag mal, habt ihr keine Wirtschaftlehre in der Schule oder kommt die erst nächstes Jahr in der Fünften Klasse dran?
> solche Lächerlichkeiten die Außer Multiplizieren von Großen Zahlen und Kommazahlen NICHTS beinhaltet wie, Steuern, Löhne oder Gewinnabführungen an den Publischer, Gewinnaufwendung für Expansion, Entwicklung
> ...



Seine rechnung ist etwas vereifnacht , aber wo er recht hat: s sind trotzdem horends hohe summen die dort in Blizzards Kasse gespült werden.
In eienr zeit ,wo schon mit 400 000Spielern von einem gewinnbrignenden MMO gesprochen wird ,so darf man ruhig ausgehen das die Kosten dieses Spiel zu unterhalten für den entwickler nich tstark am gewinn kratzen. vorallem da ich sie bis auf Steuern, Publisherbeteiligung und Serverbetreibung alles fixkosten sind.

Als ich WoW begann hatte es 3 millionen Spieler. dies hat allei ndurch Abogebühren einen Gewinn X rausgespült.
Nun mit 10 millionen spieler hat sich der Betrag mehr als verdreifacht, jedoch sind lediglich einige wenige neue spieledesigner gekauft wurden.

Neue Sever sidn geschalten worden ,aber diese Rechnen sich (mit GMs, Strom udn Serverkosten inbegriffen) sichelrich schon ab einer fixxen Spielerzahl. diese wird wahrscheinlich aber nur 10% der serverlast ausmachen ,somit kann man davon ausgehen das jeder Spieler darüber hinaus ein Reingewinn ist (abgesehen von Steuern)


Was ich sagen will: Eien milchmädchenrechnung reicht zwar nicht zureichend aber hinreichend um darzustellen ,das Blizzard wahrscheinlich ganz gut geld hat.

Der Chef von Blizzard hat nebenbei ein geschätztes vermögen von 1,3 milliarden US dollar.


Gz, BWL Student


----------



## shapalin (10. September 2008)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich was sie für Endbosse bei neuen Erweiterungen machen wollen nach WotLK ist die Geisel und die brennende Legion besiegt.Als möglicher Endgegner könnte ich mir Sargeras vorstellen



wann wurde bitte die legion besiegt o.O?
die paar dämonen die sich auf der scherbenwelt tummeln sind nur nen bruchteil de legion. 
und kilijeaden wurde nur zurück in seine welt vertrieben und nich tetötet, der kommt wieder keine angst ^^





Valenzius schrieb:


> Für alle die sagen Sargaras könnte irgendwann ein Endboss sein ....Sargaras ist tot nur zur info



ahja ist er da? warst du dabei als er starb oder was macht dich da so sicher? laut story ist er nur ''verschollen'' wenn auch wohl körperlos
oder auch siehe http://www.wowwiki.com/Sargeras da tot is was anderes  als der is ^^


----------



## Hordeman187 (10. September 2008)

hätte nichts gegen ne 3 erweiterung!!!


----------



## Tkn (10. September 2008)

MarZ schrieb:


> und einige sagen ja das "blizzard ihre helden verbrät" in gewisser weise : JA :/ aber was wäre denn sonst zu besiegen als wichtige personen in der welt von warcraft :/ da will keiner ein bösen boss killen der z.B. wie gruul als endboss einer gesamten welt ist..es soll jmd sein den man kennt (und ich hab nix dagegen bosse "zuerfinden" wie gruul aber so arthas sollte und ist der endboss von wotlk



Und dazu kommt noch, blizzard hat die story gemacht, die dürfen damit machen was sie wollen und könnten dann trotzdem neuen content ERFINDEN weil sie es dürfen/können.

Glaube trotzdem das sobald der content von war 1-3 durch ist kommt erstmal ein war 4 kommt sodas blizz wieder eine neue geschichte kann machen... die sie in ein WoW 2 verbraten...


----------



## Müllermilch (10. September 2008)

es is noch nich ma wotlk drausen und die leute reden über die 3.erweiterung.

haste langeweile? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dante_Dragon (10. September 2008)

leute lasst erstmal WotLK rauskommen dann sehen wir weiter. Könnt ja auch anders kommen.

Alle Freuen sich aufs Addon--> Addon kommt raus ------> Spieler raiden Media Markt -------> Spieler leveln ------> bekommen nix geboten -------> Spieler quitten WOW --------> Blizz verliert Haupteinnahmequelle --------> Blizz geht pleite.

Ok soweit wird es nicht kommen es sei denn das Internet wird abgeschafft. Und wenn noch 5 Addons rauskommen Wayne?? Ihr habt doch sicherlich beim twinken mitbekommen dass das leveln schneller geht so wird das dann auch sein. Oder die chars starten alle schon mit lv 60 was weiss ich denn. Genug stoff ist ja da.

Wer jammert das WOW so lange zum leveln dauert der hat sicherlich noch nie ein Asia Grinder wie Ragnarok Online Gespielt. Ich hab ca 8 Monate gebraucht um nen char auf 99 Zu bringen. Dannach kam das Rebirth. Man startet wieder auf lv 1 und darf dann nochmal bis 99 leveln nur das man ca 3 fach so viel EP braucht. bei lv 50 hab ich aufgegeben und bei 98 hab ich mich gefreut wenn ich nach 4 std dauer kloppen dann mal 0,3% gemacht habe. Und gebt es doch mal zu, ca 60% der Leute die jetzt meckern spielen noch bis lv 100 WOW ^^


In diesem Sinne schönen Gruß

Wünscht Dante


----------



## Sempai02 (10. September 2008)

Ich hoffe auf ein Südmeer-Addon nach Nordend. Irgendwie vermisse ich ein wenig Dschungel, da reicht auch ein Titanen-Gebiet in Nordend nicht. Außerdem will ich mich persönlich beim derzeitigen Anführer der Goblins über die Venture Company beschweren sowie sehen, was mit den Menschenreichen Gilneas und Kul Tiras passiert ist (die anderen sind ja untergegangen bzw. Azeroth geschwächt). Wobei ich schon mal vorsorglich nicht mehr Twinken werde, um dann in 2-3 Jahren mit Spaß einen Twink heranzuzüchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## nalcarya (10. September 2008)

noobhammer schrieb:


> ew wird weit uber lvl 110 gehen..meiner meinung nach...bis lvl 150...es gibt ja auch elementale....trinkets mit stuffe 151
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Itemlevel hat nix mit dem Charakterlevel zu tun. Oo

Das bei so einem Blizzardspiel mehr als 2 schon während der Entwicklung wenigstens grob in Planung waren, sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein, der sich auch nur ein bisschen mit Blizzard beschäftigt :O


----------



## Cybereule (12. Oktober 2008)

Naja Blizz wird nicht so schnell loslassen solange sie dran verdienen (bedenkt Wow Classic TBC Wotlk kosten doch auch was)


----------



## Kynos (29. Oktober 2008)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> es is noch nich ma wotlk drausen und die leute reden über die 3.erweiterung.
> 
> haste langeweile?
> 
> ...




Geb ich dir voll recht, ich kenne spieler die kennen noch nicht einmal die alte welt in wow.Also immer locker bleiben leute


----------



## Darksíre1 (24. August 2009)

Naja das kommende Addon sollte jetzt auch den letzten Zweiflern den Rest geben. Die Liste ist mehr oder weniger autentisch, auch wenn es statt Pandaren jetzt Worgen geben soll und das man nur bis 85 statt 90 leveln kann. Ergo gehe ich mal davon aus das spätestens mit Level 100 Feierabend ist wenn gleich ich nicht weis was das +++ bedeuten mag.


----------



## Duselette (24. August 2009)

Darksíre schrieb:


> Naja das kommende Addon sollte jetzt auch den letzten Zweiflern den Rest geben. Die Liste ist mehr oder weniger autentisch, auch wenn es statt Pandaren jetzt Worgen geben soll und das man nur bis 85 statt 90 leveln kann. Ergo gehe ich mal davon aus das spätestens mit Level 100 Feierabend ist wenn gleich ich nicht weis was das +++ bedeuten mag.



wow, hast du aber einen aktuellen Thread rausgesucht... Da hat keiner mehr seit dem 10.9.2008 reingeschaut


----------



## Mikolomeus (24. August 2009)

Darksíre schrieb:


> Naja das kommende Addon sollte jetzt auch den letzten Zweiflern den Rest geben. Die Liste ist mehr oder weniger autentisch, auch wenn es statt Pandaren jetzt Worgen geben soll und das man nur bis 85 statt 90 leveln kann. Ergo gehe ich mal davon aus das spätestens mit Level 100 Feierabend ist wenn gleich ich nicht weis was das +++ bedeuten mag.



du bist der mann des tages, du gräbst einen thread aus der schon ein jahr alt ist =)


----------



## Bellthane (24. August 2009)

Wo hat sich bitteschön die Liste bewahrheitet? Es stimmt nur der Name der Erweiterung ungefähr. Neue Rassen sollten erst mit dem nächsten Addon kommen, genauso wie viele Gebiete die jetzt schon angekündigt sind. Die Liste ist Mist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (24. August 2009)

Gz an den Buddler...
Achtet mal drauf, in letzter Zeit schon 7mal passiert..0o


----------



## wildrazor09 (24. August 2009)

omg wer stötr die totenruhe?


----------



## Schlamm (24. August 2009)

Fakt ist: Blizz hat die Liste übern Haufen geworfen. Und das ist auch gut so. Nicht aus Prinzip sondern, weil WoW auch in den nächsten jahren die Nummer 1 bleiben soll, und dafür muss Blizz einen drauf legen.

Und ich finde, mit dem neuen Addonn machen sie einen großen Schritt nach vorne.


----------



## Heynrich (24. August 2009)

mir schnuppe wieviele addons uns level noch kommen, hauptsache irgendwann gibts nen neuen client mit derbe verbesserter grafik & so

murrugle out!


----------



## Stonewhip (24. August 2009)

Wieso kann man eine "alte" Diskussion nicht wieder aufnehmen, wenn sich die Gegebenheiten entsprechend verändert haben? MUSS man immer gleich neue "alte" Themen erstellen??

Man, man, man... Manche denken echt von der Wand bis zur Tapete.


----------



## Kotnik (24. August 2009)

Könnte man nun, nachdem es als Fake entlarvt wurde, diese dumme Liste, endlich auf den müllhaufen der Vergessenheit werfen?
Die ominöse Levelliste ist VÖLLIGER Quatsch und definitv ein Fake. Das dürfte sich mit dem Addon ja gezeigt haben, oder? Allein, dass Gilneas eine lvl 77 -80 Zone hätte sein sollen, hat schon vor der Ankündigung bei genauerer Betrachtung keinen Sinn gemacht. Ein Startgebiet der Worgen und dan level 80? So ein Müll....Mal ehrlich, wer der Liste geglaubt hat, sollte seine Medienkompetenz mal hinterfragen....


----------



## Darksíre1 (24. August 2009)

@ bellthane komisch nur das die gebiete mit der liste conform laufen

Gilneas
Grim Batol 
Kul Tiras 
Kezan
Tel Abim 
Zandalar
Plunder Isle 
The Broken Isles 
The Maelstrom 

und das es veränderung im laufe der zeit gibt will ich auch nicht bestreiten. ich sage nur das die erweiterungen was die gebiete angeht schon lang bekannt sind. 


@ kotnik 

das hat auch nix mit dem levelcap zu tun das ist eine liste der kommenden erweiterungen das da level mit angegeben ist unrelevant.


----------



## Sabbel3 (24. August 2009)

da geb ich dir recht stonewhip..
es ist doch besser in alten threads etwas zu posten als extra neue aufzumachen....


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (24. August 2009)

irgendwie echt komsich das da ein paar sachen übereinstimmen, obwohl der post schon so alt ist!

Füttern bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kotnik (24. August 2009)

ja hat halt schon was mit dem levelcap zu tun...aber gut, mir solls wurst sein...wer an die prophezeihungen der heiligen Liste glauben will..bitte...und einfach das, was keinen sinn macht, ausblendet, viel Spaß..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich prophezeihe auch einfach mal alles mögliche für die übernächste Erweiterung und irgendwaswird schon zutreffen. UNd dann behaupt ich , ich hatte doch recht, weil IRGENDWAS trifft sicher zu 0o...omg


----------



## krutoi (24. August 2009)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Wieso kann man eine "alte" Diskussion nicht wieder aufnehmen, wenn sich die Gegebenheiten entsprechend verändert haben? MUSS man immer gleich neue "alte" Themen erstellen??
> 
> Man, man, man... Manche denken echt von der Wand bis zur Tapete.



hätte er einen neuen thread aufgemacht hätten die selben leute sicher gesagt:"da gibts schon 1000 threads dazu, musstest du einen neuen aufmachen?" manchen leuten kann man es halt einfach nciht recht machen.


und back to topic:
diese liste ist absoluter bullsh** es hat sich fast nichts bewahrheitet davon. und nur weil einpaar gebiete stimmen hat das nicht zu bedeuten, dass die liste echt ist. sicher kannte jeder der sich etwas mit der lore auskennt gebiete wie kezan oder gilneas und es ist ganz klar, dass die früher oder später ihren weg ins spiel finden. aber fakt ist, dass was eigentlich hätte die "prophezeihung" sein sollen, nämlich die level und die neuen rassen etc, trifft hier nicht zu. die paar gebiete namen hätte jeder erraten können. auch ich könnte sagen: "heute in 10 jahren werden wir menschen flügel haben und durch die lüfte fliegen. ach ja und es wird ein sonniger tag sein." und wenn es dann wirklich ein sonniger tag ist, denkt ihr dann ich hätte echt die fähigkeit in die zukunft zu sehen? oder, dass blizzard mir eine liste gegeben hat mit der evolution des menschen bis zum jahr 3870?

ne mal ganz im ernst wer jetzt noch denkt, dass diese liste echt ist der hat echt einen schaden. das sind dann die leute die sich von domian auch die karten legen lassen und so einen schwachsinn.


----------



## Nexilein (24. August 2009)

Darksíre schrieb:


> @ bellthane komisch nur das die gebiete mit der liste conform laufen
> 
> Gilneas
> Grim Batol
> ...



"Die Liste" ist aufgetaucht als die BC Inhalte schon bekannt waren, nämlich im September 2007 (Quelle). Zu dieser Zeit gab es schon haufenweise offizielles P&P RPG Material in dem Gebiete beschrieben wurden die noch nicht implementiert worden sind. Das Northrend als nächste Erweiterung kommt war fast sicher, da Arthas quasi das letzte abzuarbeitende WC3 Relikt war. Sich die Liste zu diesem Zeitpunkt zusammenzureimen war also nicht wirklich schwer. Z.B. war es klar, dass es mit der nächsten Erweiterungen 2 Startgebiete und somit kein Hellfire Peninsula Fiasko geben würden. Ebenso logisch war es damals schon, dass man erstmal die weißen Flecken auf der Karte Azeroths füllt, ehe man sich weiteren Dingen zuwendet. 

Wenn also jemand behauptet er hätte die Liste schon früher als 2007 gesehen, dann wäre ich für einen Link dankbar.


----------

